# New knife day!



## Ibrobert (Jan 15, 2022)

Got my first (and 2nd at the same time) Japanese carbons.

165MM Muneishi Damascus clad Nakiri
120MM Muneishi Kiritsuke.

Bought then off of realsharpknife and Dustin was super helpful and even finished them on a JNAT for me at no extra charge.
Haven't gotten to use them yet but can already tell they are wicked sharp!

Sorry my camera skills aren't the best


----------



## HansCaravan (Jan 16, 2022)

You'll have to let us know your thoughts after a prep session or two. Sounds like you got some excellent customer service during your purchase as well! 

HC


----------



## tim huang (Jan 22, 2022)

how do you feel about the mini kiritsuke?


----------



## Ibrobert (Jan 25, 2022)

tim huang said:


> how do you feel about the mini kiritsuke?


Take with a grain of salt because I like smaller knives (always reach for my 6inch chef knife over the 8in and my smaller wusthof paring over my 110mm and 145mm MAC ones) but I enjoyed it the other night. First time using it and minced instead of diced an onion because it was possible with how sharp it is.
It's not going to do a pro kitchen's worth of prep quickly, and I used the Nakiri for the potatoes and carrots (could have done the onion as well but wanted an excuse to use both knives) but it works well for me cooking for me, myself, and I even with me cooking a big thing that will be my dinners for the week.


----------



## Kiru (Jan 26, 2022)

Ibrobert said:


> Take with a grain of salt because I like smaller knives (always reach for my 6inch chef knife over the 8in and my smaller wusthof paring over my 110mm and 145mm MAC ones) but I enjoyed it the other night. First time using it and minced instead of diced an onion because it was possible with how sharp it is.
> It's not going to do a pro kitchen's worth of prep quickly, and I used the Nakiri for the potatoes and carrots (could have done the onion as well but wanted an excuse to use both knives) but it works well for me cooking for me, myself, and I even with me cooking a big thing that will be my dinners for the week.


Nice purchase!
Smaller knives are more nimble for task like mincing garlic and chopping onions, I often reach my 165mm knives as well


----------



## Karinkharris (Feb 8, 2022)

How this knife is performing?


----------



## Ibrobert (Feb 9, 2022)

Karinkharris said:


> How this knife is performing?


I haven't used them too too much, I'm cooking for one so usually just make one big thing for a week and have that for dinner every day (like pot roast, or barbecue, or a curry). So they don't get used every day, but the vegetables I have cut with them have all not stood a chance, and they are starting to get a nice patina, because I'd much rather let that form naturally and have personality of my cutting instead of forcing it.


----------



## SwampDonkey (Oct 27, 2022)

How reactive is the cladding? I'm eyeing one of these myself with RSK's latest sale.


----------

